# Age Limit



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi, Is there an age limit to be eligible to move to Cyprus. We are thinking in another year or two, which means I am 62 and my husband will be 72? He does have pre-existing illness, which is controlled with his medicine for the stroke which he had for five years ago, since then no reoccurrance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Hi, Is there an age limit to be eligible to move to Cyprus. We are thinking in another year or two, which means I am 62 and my husband will be 72? He does have pre-existing illness, which is controlled with his medicine for the stroke which he had for five years ago, since then no reoccurrance.


Hi,
No there is no age limit as far as I am aware. We know of people who have relocated here in their 70's.

Veronica


----------

